# invalid vehicle all of sudden



## jason12

I have been driving a 2008 ford crown victoria since may for uber,and is in excellent condition, was inspected at the local.uber team location, today I received a notice that my vehicle is no longer valid, I have contacted uber and only received a short reply, uber doesn't allow crown Victorias on uber platform, but they sure had no problems taking 20 percent plus ten dollars a week for the phone fee, and sending me numerous texts that demand is off the charts to get me to go work. I am furious right now


----------



## Worcester Sauce

jason12 said:


> I have been driving a 2008 ford crown victoria since may for uber,and is in excellent condition, was inspected at the local.uber team location, today I received a notice that my vehicle is no longer valid, I have contacted uber and only received a short reply, uber doesn't allow crown Victorias on uber platform, but they sure had no problems taking 20 percent plus ten dollars a week for the phone fee, and sending me numerous texts that demand is off the charts to get me to go work. I am furious right now


This is the type of arbitrary, unpredictable, unilateral and UN-appealable decision that UBER is becoming increasingly known for that scares the bejeezus out of me. It should be a CREAMING warning to anyone who is considering buying a vehicle specifically to drive for Uber..

Can you provide any background to us? How long have you been driving, what is your rating, etc? Can you post a copy of the email from Uber?


----------



## Emmes

DISLIKE!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Worcester Sauce said:


> This is the type of arbitrary, unpredictable, unilateral and UN-appealable decision that UBER is becoming increasingly known for that scares the bejeezus out of me. It should be a CREAMING warning to anyone who is considering buying a vehicle specifically to drive for Uber..
> 
> Can you provide any background to us? How long have you been driving, what is your rating, etc? Can you post a copy of the email from Uber?


sorry....SCREAMING warning


----------



## jason12

I applied in may this year, even on the uber site in may it ask to enter the vehicle information, Uberx In Tucson allowed this vehicle, it was inspected by tucson team, and I have been driving it since, my driver rating is 4.9, last month my account was waitlisted because they said they needed my insurance document, which was already on my account, but I reupload it and was corrected, then this month I got a text, invalid vehicle registration and invalid insurance? I contacted them.and was told my documents were uploaded and then I received a separate message from a different person saying crown victoria is not allowed. I would like to find a way to contact someone higher up but it seems impossible


----------



## Worcester Sauce

jason12 said:


> I applied in may this year, even on the uber site in may it ask to enter the vehicle information, Uberx In Tucson allowed this vehicle, it was inspected by tucson team, and I have been driving it since, my driver rating is 4.9, last month my account was waitlisted because they said they needed my insurance document, which was already on my account, but I reupload it and was corrected, then this month I got a text, invalid vehicle registration and invalid insurance? I contacted them.and was told my documents were uploaded and then I received a separate message from a different person saying crown victoria is not allowed. I would like to find a way to contact someone higher up but it seems impossible


Did they deactivate your phone? Uber has a firewall in place to prevent personal contact with it's "driver partners". You have a great rating. Sounds like your are a victim of the Uber administrative rabbit hole. I feel badly for you.


----------



## jason12

No my phone is active, it just won't allow me to use my crown victoria, I just received another message that they will escalate the complaint to her supervisor, because I have used this car since may and have done hundreds of trips, I invested alot of money into making this vehicle immaculate mechanically and cosmetically, this has to be an error or something, because several times now, logging into my account online, my documents have disappeared, and I've had to reupload upload, if there was an issue back when I started they would not of allowed it on the site when applying, enter vehicle year, vehicle type, then allowed by the team after inspection at the uber location, then after resubmitted documents several times because of some error, and allowed everytime, then this morning I contacted and got these responses, 
"Thanks for reaching out. I will send this message over to our document approval team and you should hear back from them soon. Sorry for any inconvenience here!"
UBER:
"We have received your documents and uploaded it into your dashboard. At this time your documents are being reviewed for approval. Once approved your dashboard will automatically update.

Also, you are still missing two more documents. Please refer below to find out what documents are yet to be uploaded.


Vehicle Inspection Form
Vehicle Inspection Receipt
You may attach these documents in a response directly to me and I'll be more than happy to upload your documents for you. Please be reminded that your documents can be rejected if:

The document cannot be clearly seen
The expiration date is incorrect
The document is invalid or expired

If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to send us an email"
UBER
UBER: i'm sorry for the confusion, but Crown Victorias are not accepted on our platform. If you have another vehicle that you can drive, please feel free to add this to your account.

Again, I apologize for the confusion.

Best Regards,
Uber: I am sorry that this came to be so suddenly after you had been using this vehicle already. I will escalate your concern to my supervisor, and he may be able to assist you further with this


----------



## chi1cabby

I was surprised to read that you were approved to drive with Crown Vic! In Chicago they don't even allow Grand Marquis. Uber's reason was that these two cars look TOO MUCH LIKE A TAXI!
Hope your case gets an actual review by someone with the authority to get you back on the road!


----------



## jason12

chi1cabby said:


> I was surprised to read that you were approved to drive with Crown Vic! In Chicago don't even allow Grand Marquis. Uber's reason was that these two cars look TOO MUCH LIKE A TAXI!
> Hope your case gets an actual review by someone with the authority to get you back on the road!


Uber looks alot like a taxi too


----------



## jason12

It's funny how uber try to make distant the relationship with drivers, by saying, drivers only use the technology, but are not employed, but yet constantly act as if drivers are employees. 
.. When I started Uberx, it specifically stated, any 2006 or newer, 4 door in excellent condition. The lack of communication and the way drivers appear to be invaluable and a nuisance when trying to contact anyone for help or questions. It could be such a great way if they actually showed concerns and care for drivers, but seems like greed and who can get the most is their strategy. Not efficient for drivers here


----------



## chi1cabby

jason12 said:


> It's funny how uber try to make distant the relationship with drivers, by saying, drivers only use the technology, but are not employed, but yet constantly act as if drivers are employees.
> .. When I started Uberx, it specifically stated, any 2006 or newer, 4 door in excellent condition. The lack of communication and the way drivers appear to be invaluable and a nuisance when trying to contact anyone for help or questions. It could be such a great way if they actually showed concerns and care for drivers, but seems like greed and who can get the most is their strategy. Not efficient for drivers here


Dude welcome to the UberWorld, where nothing inside is what it looked like from the outside!


----------



## jason12

But is was a valid vehicle two days ago when I received numerous texts from uber: demand is through the roof, right now is a good time to get out and make money. Oh and I like the reply I received when I asked why all of a sudden I'm.being charged 10$ extra fee a week for the phones data usage, uber has to recooperate the cost of providing the phone and data, I replied that uber should give drivers the option to use their personal phones and install the driver app, I have unlimited data with tmobile and prefer that, and they replied I can cancel the device subscription at any time, uber connects riders with drivers and finds you ways to make more....I guess every week it's a valid vehicle when they take their 20% for "use of technology " and the new fee here of $10 a week, which I thought the 20% covered. Crooks


----------



## chi1cabby

jason12 said:


> But is was a valid vehicle two days ago when I received numerous texts from uber: demand is through the roof, right now is a good time to get out and make money. Oh and I like the reply I received when I asked why all of a sudden I'm.being charged 10$ extra fee a week for the phones data usage, uber has to recooperate the cost of providing the phone and data, I replied that uber should give drivers the option to use their personal phones and install the driver app, I have unlimited data with tmobile and prefer that, and they replied I can cancel the device subscription at any time, uber connects riders with drivers and finds you ways to make more....I guess every week it's a valid vehicle when they take their 20% for "use of technology " and the new fee here of $10 a week, which I thought the 20% covered. Crooks


UberHype, UberFraud, UberSpeak are the realities of UberWorld that is run by an UberDouche named TravisK!


----------



## Orlando_Driver

jason12 said:


> I have been driving a 2008 ford crown victoria since may for uber,and is in excellent condition, was inspected at the local.uber team location, today I received a notice that my vehicle is no longer valid, I have contacted uber and only received a short reply, uber doesn't allow crown Victorias on uber platform, but they sure had no problems taking 20 percent plus ten dollars a week for the phone fee, and sending me numerous texts that demand is off the charts to get me to go work. I am furious right now


That's car Racist, man !!


----------



## chi1cabby

Search the forum for "invalid vehicle". There are at least 2 other threads on the topic.


----------



## jason12

chi1cabby said:


> Search the forum for "invalid vehicle". There are at least 2 other threads on the topic.


I cant seem to find them.... It would be nice if they notified me before just making an instant decision that affects my life, also now before I run to the auction, it would be nice to know, like if I got a Tahoe, they decide later, after approving, they don't like that either


----------



## chi1cabby

jason12 said:


> I cant seem to find them.... It would be nice if they notified me before just making an instant decision that affects my life, also now before I run to the auction, it would be nice to know, like if I got a Tahoe, they decide later, after approving, they don't like that either


Sorry I can't find the threads either!
You are UberX, I assume. And I'm going to assume that you cited buying a Tahoe as an example, not something you intend to buy as your actual UberX vehicle, right?


----------



## jason12

It was an example, but just wondering what is a valid vehicle, since my 2008 crown victoria was approved multiple times, and then one day someone decided it Wasn't? I don't understand the logic, on saying one of transportations mostly used and reliable vehicles, I have seen many uber vehicles that I would never ride in. Uber states that rider safety is important as well as a reliable transportation -well the ford crown victoria is 5 star crash rated vehicle, or is it really that being a larger sedan it can hold an extra passenger or two and someone in a higher position thinks maybe those 2 extra people would mean an extra ride request for uber = more money? but that's usually how it is, the people that make dumb knee jerk reactions usually have never stepped foot on the Frontline.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

chi1cabby said:


> Dude welcome to the UberWorld, where nothing inside is what it looked like from the outside!


...I don't have to say a word.


----------



## Nova

Uber once mistakenly deactivated me by deleting a document with no advance notice and I demanded an apology in person and an adjustment equal to my average one day rate for each day until I was reactivated. Went in to next Uber "on-boarding" next day and received both.


----------



## carleaux

Try to find a Crown Victoria taxi in Chicago outside of the suburbs. Pretty rare. If they want to disallow "taxi-looking-cars" they need to disallow: Ford Escape, Toyota Camry, Toyota Prius, Nissan Altima, Ford Fusion or Chrysler/Dodge/Toyota minivans. Also disallow yellow or maroon colored vehicles. That is what 99% of the taxis are these days.


----------



## chi1cabby

carleaux said:


> Try to find a Crown Victoria taxi in Chicago outside of the suburbs. Pretty rare. If they want to disallow "taxi-looking-cars" they need to disallow: Ford Escape, Toyota Camry, Toyota Prius, Nissan Altima, Ford Fusion or Chrysler/Dodge/Toyota minivans. Also disallow yellow or maroon colored vehicles. That is what 99% of the taxis are these days.


And Chicago taxis are mostly Hybrid. All less than 5 model years old too!
* 
*


----------



## rtaatl

The same thing almost happened to me going to Uberblack. When I first bought my Chrysler 300s back in February, I was told the requirements for Black was a 2007 or newer luxury vehicle with leather seats - black in color. Then it suddenly became we have this "list" which if you read is borderline ridiculous. I had to go back constantly point out my past emails saying they previously approved my vehicle for Black...I also had the help/endorsement of a friend who's been in the business here in Atlanta and has done some side work for Uber at its inception here. So this helped me get the vehicle on Black because there was no way I was going to drive it anymore on X. Yeah, this should be a forewarning to people buying/leasing cars for Uber that they will all of a sudden change the rules and it's not like you can take the car back and say because uber doesn't like it anymore. Must be nice when you don't actually own a fleet. This is where the real power lies with the drivers is that we actually own the vehicles.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

I guess an Uber driver in a nice Crown Victoria was still OK a month ago.
But since Uber drivers started to become more like cab drivers after the latest rate cuts
the resemblances became too much for Uber.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Yes it sucks big time.
I totally understand your point, I would be pissed too.
This is Uber.
The make up the rules as they go, with totalitarian iron hand.


----------



## BOSsMAn

Why do taxi and livery companies use Crown Victorias and the Grand Marquis? Because they are great for driving people around. Affordable, easy to maintain, big back seat and large trunk.

Absurd to ban them from UberX. And shameful to ban them for existing drivers. 

The OP should have been grandfathered in, at the least.


----------



## Barbara Bitela

I got the email saying "Jan 2016 your car is done for us."
Shame too my passengers love it.
It's in great shape.
Runs clean and well.
(synthetic oil, I've learned = auto longevity)
So in a year, unless I can find an INSANELY cheap auto loan, I'm out.


----------



## Barbara Bitela

jason12 said:


> Whats funny is, go to the website, click on becoming a driver, select Uberx and in Arizona, it says "ANY 2006 OR NEWeR FOUR DOOR IN EXCELLENT CONDITION " I guess any means any we pick and choose even though you are not employed by us and only use our "technology " I've seen people driving for uber with cars that are faded and cosmetically a wreck, I've invested in new paint, new tires, new window tint, and it rides, drives, excellent. If I painted it yellow and threw some Form of advertising to solicit a fare then I can understand, it's kind of like buying one from a police auction, pay for it then they say oh you can't drive it cause it resembles a police car...lol.... Uber must have a model that resembles government, they don't respond to their people's wants or needs, they use similar tactics, use plausible denial, accept no responsibility, don't like constructive criticism, and take a large portion of your earnings to line already deep pockets


a friend of mine got picked up in a Fiesta and was pretty mad, and he's not 'big' either as he put it and was all SCRUNCHED in there.


----------



## chi1cabby

jason12 said:


> Wow, I actually have half the problem fixed, after 12 emails and replies but still no answer why this happened, why and how did documents manage to disappear from my account, it seems someone higher up saw my complaint and tye car is active again but still all my documents are highlighted as missing..


Okay @jason12 ! Glad you are good to go! Can you go online with your UberPhone already?

Don't worry about those red missing document highlights! That happens all the time. Reply to the last email between you and Uber and remind them to fix that too. But many many drivers have the document missing highlights on their dashboard, and when a CSR actually looks at the drivers account, everything looks fine even on their end. But somehow they don't have the capability of making those red highlights go away.

Happy Uberring Dude!


----------



## chi1cabby

jason12 said:


> Noew the other issue I have, I have an email stating all existing vehicles must be inspected by the 25th, the different people that are replying to my documents that mysteriously disappear every month, well they are saying by the 4th, which is today, so I sent a copy of the email I received with the 25th date, we shall see, it would be nice if every market and every person drivers email can be on the same page. I save every email and document everything. It helps


Always reply to the last email you sent out or received from Uber while dealing with the same issue. If you start a new email, it creates a new ticket and a CSR might overlook what's been said or done previously.
@Farlance we could use your expert guidance on this one please...


----------



## jsixis

chi1cabby said:


> I was surprised to read that you were approved to drive with Crown Vic! In Chicago they don't even allow Grand Marquis. Uber's reason was that these two cars look TOO MUCH LIKE A TAXI!
> Hope your case gets an actual review by someone with the authority to get you back on the road!


here in Ohio the policy is because Uber leases the Crown Vics


----------



## Schwaeky

Sounds like some people behind a cubicle are making up the rules as they go along. Was thinking of mating a P71 Crown Victoria drive train to a Grand Marquis GS or Ultimate Edition (ride like a Lincoln, built like a Sherman Tank) so I can stop wearing out my Lucerne. Now I'm scared to death to invest the $$...


----------

